# what the



## Lilly Pad (Jul 20, 2014)

Saw 3 bucks in velvet but almost gone, but what is strange is saw 2 does scraped up bad like they had been mounted real recently. This was in Mitchell and colquit county the past week. ? ? ?


----------



## gatorboy (Jul 25, 2014)

more man made global warming anomalies.....


----------



## StillWLKR (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey LilyPad,
 I'm over here in SE georgia. Does are marked as having been recently mounted here as well. Seems as if last couple of years here, Rut has been off, and does dropping fawns around April, got em on some cameras got setup. Moderate groups of Does and some bucks late night movement only. All seem to be acting as if under pressure. Extremely rare to see any movement at dusk, very skid-ish at dawn. Also what food in the plot that survived this moderate drought is about gone. Got a feeling this season going to be hard to hunt again. Gatorboy might be right.


----------



## Lilly Pad (Sep 2, 2014)

That's exactly what I'm finding out too !


----------



## Lilly Pad (Sep 5, 2014)

Picked up cards from 4 cameras last eve. What was noticeable, 3 more does fresh mounted 2 bucks still in full velvet.  Bucks start  moving around 8 pm and during the   night, none during the day. Few does during the day along with real small young ones


----------

